# singapore and coral beauty angel compatibility



## jackdanielbrand (Jan 11, 2008)

Alright, i already know i shouldnt try and keep dwarf angels together in a small tank (30 gallons). i know that the singapore needs a large swimming space and hiding spaces too. I am just curious if the two could become habitable together if the singapore was introduces into the tank first and is larger than the coral beauty. Since the singapore can resemble a butterfly, does anyone think that the angels would think that they are different species and leave each other alone?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

If this were 125 - 200+ gallons, yes, it can maybe be done... but not in a 30 gallon tank. 1 coral beauty angel would be your entire fish stock in a 30 gallon tank due to size and terrirotial issues... and also water quality. You could maybe still add a few inverts such as snails, hermit crabs, maybe even a starfish (depending on what kind), but no other fish.


----------

